# Weekday Ecofina report 10/4/11   pics added



## Hit-n-Miss (Oct 5, 2011)

Got a chance to go fishing during the week(wifes idea...love that woman :smt007 ) so we hit the water at 6:30 and headed out. Good thing I brought a jacket because it was brisk out there. Headed down towards Rock island and started fishing in 3-4' of water. The water was 64 degrees and stained, but the fish were aggressive. They would spit the hook and hit again. The fish were biting so good we kept the 4 smallest ones in the live well in case we caught bigger ones. Had our limit by 11:00 and managed to swap out 3 of the smallest ones after that. Decided to head to a rock bass spot, so we put the rest of the trout in the cooler. Got moved and caught 6 sea bass and another limit of trout that went back unharmed. Had 2 airforce Warthog jets circle us at low altitude. We waved at them and they dipped their wings, that was way cool. salute3 Wound up with 10 trout 15.5"-20.5" 6 bsb and 1 blue today. Caught 30 or so shorts also. It was a banner day and we saw only 1 other boat. Most all of the fish were caught on pinfish strips with a few on gulp. We never fished deeper than 5'(except for the seabass) About could not get back in the river even though we came in 1.5 hours before the .8' low tide. Great day on the water. :-D Will post pics later.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Oct 5, 2011)

Great day, nothing like a good old negative tide to get your attention.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2011)

Sounds like a awesome day, bout ready to head that way before long.


----------



## state159 (Oct 5, 2011)

Econfina is a great place to fish, especially this time of year.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Oct 6, 2011)

state159 said:


> Econfina is a great place to fish, especially this time of year.


Yes, But you really have to pay attention to the tides. If I've got water that is where I'm going to fish.


----------



## twtabb (Oct 6, 2011)

Great report. Trying to get down there or keaton's in the next few days. Any reds or spanish being caught around there?


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Oct 7, 2011)

twtabb said:


> Great report. Trying to get down there or keaton's in the next few days. Any reds or spanish being caught around there?


I had a big Spanish cut me off right before we left.


----------



## twtabb (Oct 7, 2011)

Want to go Monday but the winds are going to be tough.  You caught your fish on the incoming tide did you fish any on the outgoing tide? If so was there a slow down in the feeding?
Those pics are killing me sitting here at work.  

Nice fish..


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Oct 7, 2011)

twtabb said:


> Want to go Monday but the winds are going to be tough.  You caught your fish on the incoming tide did you fish any on the outgoing tide? If so was there a slow down in the feeding?
> Those pics are killing me sitting here at work.
> 
> Nice fish..


We cught fish the whole time up to 1:30 but it was best before 11:00. Tide turned 9:30 I think.


----------



## blindhog (Oct 8, 2011)

NICE box of fish, can't wait to go myself soon!


----------



## killswitch (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice haul.............'bout ready for a return trip myself.


----------

